# Post your 80s - 90s freestyle bmx bike! Lets  "Rad" it up!



## PennyPrince (Apr 24, 2022)

87' haro master


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 24, 2022)

Gold mine!


----------



## carbon8 (May 7, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 1613338
> 
> View attachment 1613339
> 
> ...




Huffy expert is cool, I use mine for running errands around town. Got it from OG owner and they put Elf, GT. Haro and Mongoose parts on it.


----------



## carbon8 (May 7, 2022)

'87 Western flyer freedom II


----------



## carbon8 (May 7, 2022)

'85 CW Cal. flyer


----------



## PennyPrince (May 10, 2022)

carbon8 said:


> '85 CW Cal. flyer
> 
> View attachment 1621244
> 
> View attachment 1621245



CW 👌


----------



## PennyPrince (May 20, 2022)

87' haro sport.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 12, 2022)

Rediscovered some pics from a show in Austin a few years back...

Sorry, not all Freestyle bikes, but thought some eye-candy would be ok...



























































& my 2 Dynos...






Stay RAD!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 20, 2022)

Not really a Freestyle bike, but '90's fun!


----------



## RVD_79 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------

